
5G Security - CapitalistCartr
https://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2020/01/china_isnt_the_.html
======
Nokinside
If you want to get into IoT, invest into security hardware to stay secure.

I prefer TOSIBOX but I'm sure there are other solutions that work.
[https://www.tosibox.com/products/](https://www.tosibox.com/products/)

